# front loader & snowblower on a L5030



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone attached a LA853 front end loader to the sub-frame of a L2195A snow blower sub-frame on a L5030 Kubota? I think I read someplace you can.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I remember a thread along them lines, but I'm unsure if it was your model or not.


----------

